
What should you *not* skimp on? - nostrademons
http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145
======
danielha
The great thing about being a startup is that you can skimp on many things.
Being cheap (many of us have no other choice) forces us to optimize and
scrutinize the details.

That's why we can create some cool things that are also efficient with little
resources. Big companies will dump a lot of money to realize the same results.

Since a lot of us are doing software and web stuff, there isn't a lot of cost-
related items we shouldn't skimp out on. We can even skimp on hardware in the
early stages (just make sure to have the appropriate servers for launch).

What we really should not skimp out on is fundamental decisions in design --
in our code and in our "backbone" implementation. These things are addressable
later too, but it could cause headaches. The next thing is relationships and
talent. Don't compromise on your founding team in regards to talent or
passion. Don't insist on making it work when it's for the wrong reasons. A
team needs cohesion.

